# "for Jules Jeanson"



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

"for Jules Jeanson" is a 6-movement long chamber piece that makes up my second album.

YOU CAN DOWNLOAD THE PIECE FOR PAY-WHAT-YOU-WANT (OR NOTHING) AND GET SHEET MUSIC AT THIS LINK

jakebellissimo.com

it is a collection of experiences around "American" urban and suburban areas over the past year. It is a piece about coming to terms with one's true personality, and is a societal commentary on how (and why) we conceal aspects of our life (or unknowingly repress) in order to juxtapose the fantasy of being one's self with the harsh reality of the world.

It was written with a heavy heart for Jules Jeanson, whom I hope will benefit from this more than I am.

The recording features a number of talented musicians, including:

Heather Reichgott (a fellow TalkClassical member)
Christopher Banka
Elly Higgins
Paul Murphy
Chris Cappello

The piece is split into 6 movements:

I. Landscape (trumpet+piano)

II. A Newer New York (untrained voice+piano)

III. And I Remember Every Miss (piano)

IV. Steven Allen in memoriam (piano)

V. When We Kiss (piano)

VI. Found (trumpet+piano)

any time that you could give to listen would be much appreciated


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I like this record a lot, it's full of sincerity, never trying to be what it isn't. It feels personal, intimate, but it also has something of an old time American bar room atmosphere to it-similar to Van **** Parks' _Song Cycle_, if you like, but not as overt-a slightly broken, occasionally even drunk quality that really gives it just that little bit of panache. I thought the musicians did a really good job, and I liked the effect of the "untrained voice" on _A Newer New York_. I wish I could be more in depth, but I don't have the training necessary to do any sort of meaningful analysis of the music itself.

I have taken the liberty of posting it as one of my recommended albums on bandcamp.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> I like this record a lot, it's full of sincerity, never trying to be what it isn't. It feels personal, intimate, but it also has something of an old time American bar room atmosphere to it-similar to Van **** Parks' _Song Cycle_, if you like, but not as overt-a slightly broken, occasionally even drunk quality that really gives it just that little bit of panache. I thought the musicians did a really good job, and I liked the effect of the "untrained voice" on _A Newer New York_. I wish I could be more in depth, but I don't have the training necessary to do any sort of meaningful analysis of the music itself.
> 
> I have taken the liberty of posting it as one of my recommended albums on bandcamp.


Thanks for putting it as one of your recommended albums, Crud. I could not imagine the second movement being sung by somebody who actually is technically proficient in the vocal realm--it would be completely dishonest to the subject matter. Chris Cappello is a friend of mine who is a punk singer/songwriter from around the area, and after I had already recorded/played viola in his band for a bit, he was willing to return the favor.

I think American, broken drunkenness is the most fitting way to describe this particular interpretation, in a good way


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't in good conscience let this one fall onto page 2 without having had its fair share of feedback. I mean, really, is "Jungle Morning Theme" or "Plinky Plonky Prelude in C major" so interesting that music of character such as this is to be ignored?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Quite jazzy!. The nature without compromise of the music gives it a special charm. I also liked the untrained voice detail. It adds wonderfully to what I just mentioned.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> I can't in good conscience let this one fall onto page 2 without having had its fair share of feedback. I mean, really, is "Jungle Morning Theme" or "Plinky Plonky Prelude in C major" so interesting that music of character such as this is to be ignored?


Good move _Crudblud_. Your mini-harangue reminds me of one attributed to Ives, at a concert featuring the music of Ruggles.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I just saw this now, thank you so much for the support, you guys. I've been very busy at conservatory and haven't had much time to keep up with this site, but I'm very happy to return and see this.


----------

